# zaurus issue driving me nuts

## imrambi

I've had this zaurus for a few years, and I've had it working with this system a few times. Now I can't seem to get the thing to work. I've looked at alot of the online docs on how to get the usb0 device, but they don't seem to work (unless I'm overlooking something). I've edited the /etc/hotplug/usb.handmap and usb.usermap and even the /lib/modules/'uname -r'/modules.usbmap with the correct values but I'm still not getting a usb0 with ifconfig -a. I have ifconfig_usb0=( "192.168.129.1 broadcast 192.168.129.255 netmask 255.255.255.0") in my /etc/conf.d/net so I am at a loss. I'm running kernel 2.6.11.5 and have OpenZaurus 3.5.2 on the handheld.

What am I doing wrong so I can kick myself?

----------

## imrambi

I have a hunch that there is something wrong with the driver. /var/log/messages outputs this:

```
Mar 28 23:18:55 thingy usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Mar 28 23:18:55 thingy usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Mar 28 23:18:56 thingy usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Mar 28 23:18:56 thingy usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

Mar 28 23:18:56 thingy usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Mar 28 23:18:56 thingy usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Mar 28 23:19:00 thingy usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

```

but lsusb shows what device it is...

----------

## b-llwyd

I can't help you with your zaurus, but i recognise that error message - or at least, i got the same message when i was trying to connect my new mp3-player ...but all I finally did was plugging it into the back of the computer instead of using the front-usb-port. I was using kernel 2.6.10-nitro-something. Maybe this help, maybe it doesnt. Good luck!

----------

## imrambi

it kinda helps. I unplugged and replugged the device. Now I am not getting the error, but I'm not getting the usb0 device to show up. Confusing it is.

----------

## jancici

I have SL-6000L and when I have old sharp ROM on it it was working well, I did plug the zaurus to the dock and usb0 had appear. I wa able do networking staff.

I did flash zaurus with openzaurus 3.5.2 3 days ago and getting same error as you, 

I did try to plug in all my USB on my desktop, still same.

have you got anything new?

this is may output when I plug the zaurus:

```

Apr  1 16:03:58 abraham hub 5-0:1.0: state 5 ports 8 chg 0000 evt ff80

Apr  1 16:03:58 abraham ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 7 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

Apr  1 16:03:58 abraham hub 5-0:1.0: port 7, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Apr  1 16:03:58 abraham hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 7: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Apr  1 16:03:58 abraham ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 7 full speed --> companion

Apr  1 16:03:58 abraham ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 7 status 003001 POWER OWNER sig=se0  CONNECT

Apr  1 16:03:58 abraham uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: wakeup_hc

Apr  1 16:03:58 abraham hub 4-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Apr  1 16:03:58 abraham uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 1 portsc 0093,00

Apr  1 16:03:58 abraham hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham [de524240] link (1e5241b2) element (1f726040)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham 0: [df726040] link (1f726080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1e8193a0)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham 1: [df726080] link (1f7260c0) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=3f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=154894e0)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham 2: [df7260c0] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham [de524240] link (1e5241b2) element (1f726040)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham 0: [df726040] link (1f726080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1e8193a0)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham 1: [df726080] link (1f7260c0) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=3f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=154894e0)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham 2: [df7260c0] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham [de524240] link (1e5241b2) element (1f726040)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham 0: [df726040] link (1f726080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1e8193a0)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham 1: [df726080] link (1f7260c0) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=3f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=154894e0)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham 2: [df7260c0] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham [de524240] link (1e5241b2) element (1f726040)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham 0: [df726040] link (1f726080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1e8193a0)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham 1: [df726080] link (1f7260c0) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=3f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=154894e0)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham 2: [df7260c0] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

Apr  1 16:03:59 abraham

Apr  1 16:04:00 abraham usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Apr  1 16:04:00 abraham hub 4-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

```

my kernel

```

uname -a

Linux abraham 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 #2 Sun Mar 20 22:36:51 CET 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## jancici

HI, I did look at http://www.oesf.org and find out interesting thred http://www.oesf.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=8180

so I did plug zaurus the to gadget, the message with known error cameUp on desktop, and then I did reboot Zaurus, after zaurus did start the new message did cameUp on desktop but there is NOT error and I can see Zaurus on desktop with lsusb

but what is not working is USBNET, I did load usbnet module but I have not usb0 device, this should hotplug do, please how can I configure that, thanks.

this is output on my desktop with 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 kernel

```

lsusb 

Bus 004 Device 005: ID 04dd:9032 Sharp Corp. Zaurus SL-6000

```

```

tail -f /var/log/message

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham hub 4-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 1 portsc 008a,00

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 4

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham usb 4-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham usb 4-1: unregistering interface 4-1:1.0

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham usb 4-1:1.0: hotplug

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham usb 4-1: unregistering device

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham usb 4-1: hotplug

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham hub 5-0:1.0: state 5 ports 8 chg 0000 evt ff80

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 7 status 001002 POWER sig=se0  CSC

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham hub 5-0:1.0: port 7, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Apr  3 17:57:02 abraham hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 7: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Apr  3 17:57:03 abraham uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: suspend_hc

Apr  3 17:57:36 abraham hub 5-0:1.0: state 5 ports 8 chg 0000 evt ff80

Apr  3 17:57:36 abraham ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 7 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

Apr  3 17:57:36 abraham hub 5-0:1.0: port 7, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Apr  3 17:57:36 abraham hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 7: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Apr  3 17:57:36 abraham ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 7 full speed --> companion

Apr  3 17:57:36 abraham ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 7 status 003001 POWER OWNER sig=se0  CONNECT

Apr  3 17:57:36 abraham uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: wakeup_hc

Apr  3 17:57:36 abraham hub 4-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

Apr  3 17:57:36 abraham uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 1 portsc 0093,00

Apr  3 17:57:36 abraham hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Apr  3 17:57:37 abraham hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Apr  3 17:57:37 abraham usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Apr  3 17:57:37 abraham usb 4-1: ep0 maxpacket = 16

Apr  3 17:57:37 abraham usb 4-1: skipped 4 descriptors after interface

Apr  3 17:57:37 abraham usb 4-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Apr  3 17:57:37 abraham usb 4-1: default language 0x0409

Apr  3 17:57:37 abraham usb 4-1: Product: SL-6000

Apr  3 17:57:37 abraham usb 4-1: Manufacturer: Sharp

Apr  3 17:57:37 abraham usb 4-1: hotplug

Apr  3 17:57:37 abraham usb 4-1: adding 4-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Apr  3 17:57:37 abraham usb 4-1:1.0: hotplug

Apr  3 17:57:37 abraham hub 4-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

```

----------

## meyerm

It's an OpenZaurus issue. Replace the hotplug on the Zaurus with the one from OZ 3.2. Or you could reload your sa1100.... module (don't remember the exact name  :Wink:  ).

----------

## imrambi

I've finally have gotten a chance to look at it. The funny thing is my laptop (old PII 233) was working fine. I sshed in once or twice. Then when a new OZ version comes out I can't connect to flash my Z. I'm able not to get both systems to say I have the Z connected, but usb0 or anything won't appear. Getting tired of playing and not getting any answers.

----------

## jancici

I did update to OpenZaurus 3.5.3.

yes, I can plug Z and unplug how many times I want, it is appearing on deskotp, I am using lsusb and can see Zaurus, don't need to restart Z anymore.

but hotplug is not loading usbnet module.

I did try to follow several how-tos but not success  :Sad:  going to wite on oesf.org forums, hope that someone will help

----------

## meyerm

It would be nice if you could keep us informed within this thread. thx

----------

## Replicant

Hi,

there is a parallel thread on this subject: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321038-highlight-zaurus.html

It seems to be something with the usbnet driver in the 2.6.11 kernels. Two users (Alaric and me) managed to connect their Zaurii by rebooting with an old 2.6.10 kernel.

I have not yet submitted a bugreport, though (wouldn't know where to report it).

----------

## imrambi

I submitted a bug report yesterday. I decided to roll back to 2.6.9 and the device showed up and I was able to communicate with the Z with no problems.

----------

## meyerm

Hi Replicant,

thank you very much for your information! Highly appreciated.

----------

## sfultong

yeah, I seem to be having a similar problem with 2.6.11.  My clie PDA isn't showing up at all with lsusb, and it used to work with 2.6.10.  So it's probably not only the usbnet driver, since visor and/or usbserial also seem to be affected.

----------

## blk-majik

I've been using gentoo for years and had my Z since they frist came out, but its been sitting collecting dust for about 2 years now. Anyway, I need it for a wireless audit and dug it up...and stumbled upon this thread. however, i had absolutly no problems getting my gentoo desktop to notice the Z. I had to recompile my kernel with usbnet support and zaurus support (under the USB section, its a submenu for networking....cant miss it). After a reboot, i simply did the following:

```
modprobe usbnet

ifconfig -a  (checked for usb0. it worked)

ifconfig usb0 192.168.192.1

ping 192.168.192.2

ssh 192.168.192.2

```

bingo! it was literally that simple. I am setting up the MASQ rules now. I hope this helped![/code]

----------

## mjbjr

 *blk-majik wrote:*   

> I've been using gentoo for years and had my Z since they frist came out, but its been sitting collecting dust for about 2 years now. Anyway, I need it for a wireless audit and dug it up...and stumbled upon this thread. however, i had absolutly no problems getting my gentoo desktop to notice the Z. I had to recompile my kernel with usbnet support and zaurus support (under the USB section, its a submenu for networking....cant miss it). After a reboot, i simply did the following:
> 
> ```
> modprobe usbnet
> 
> ...

 

What kernel did this work under?

----------

## le_franck

Just had the same problem. I replaced OPIE 3.5.3 with the Sharp ROM, compiled my kernel with the appropriate options and usb0 appeard again. But now qtopia doesn't see it anymore... I think I'll move back to a 2.6.9 kernel then, but I hope that the problem will get fixed eventually.

----------

## ragdon

can you post your masq rules?

I have set my zaurus up so that i can ping it to and from the usbd0 interface, but I cannot ping my router from my zaurus.

----------

